# GRILLED CATFISH IN CORN HUSKS



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

GRILLED CATFISH IN CORN HUSKS 

4 U.S. Farm-Raised Catfish fillets, 6 ounces each
4 ears of corn with the husks on
4 green onions, chopped
1/4 cup red bell pepper, seeded and chopped
4 teaspoons capers, drained
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) unsalted butter, cut into tablespoon
portions
4 sprigs fresh thyme
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste

Peel back the corn husk and remove the silk on all 4 ears of
corn. Break off the corncob at the base, leaving the husk
attached. With a sharp knife, slice the kernels off the cobs
of 2 of the ears. Put aside the other 2 ears. Prepare a hot
fire.

Fold back a few of the leaves of each corn husk and place a
catfish fillet in each. Top each fillet with one-quarter of
the corn kernels, green onions, bell pepper, capers, and
butter, and top with a sprig of thyme. Season with salt and
pepper to taste. Tie the husk together with strips of the
corn husk or kitchen twine. (This can be done earlier in the
day and kept refrigerated until ready to grill.)

When ready to grill, place the catfish fillets in corn husks
on the grill directly over the fire and grill for 5 minutes.
Then move to the indirect side of the grill and continue to
cook for another 6 to 7 minutes with the grill lid closed.

Serve the corn husk packets by folding back the top of the
corn husk to display the fish inside.

Serves 4.


----------



## Shunka (Feb 14, 2005)

Rainee, I have a question; do you soak the corn husks (even if they are still green) any before putting the catfish, etc in it before grilling it?  Thank you!!


----------



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

I quized the person I got the recipe from, and here is her response.

I do, but just for about 15 minutes or so.  If the husks
were really fresh and green, that might not even be
necessary, no longer than this cooks


----------



## Shunka (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you for the quick response!! I will have to try this recipe soon.


----------



## Bupo107 (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesting recipe.  What does the wet husk do to the catfish?  I am guessing a sort of steamed consisteny.  Am I correct?

Also - I am guessing you could potentially fill the husks with spics as well.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks great Rainee - thanks!!


----------

